# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  راهنمایی میخام برای خوندن درسای نهایی پیش....

## zkia

سلام 
همانطور که میدونید امتحانات نهایی از 4 خرداد شروع میشه..
میشه یه راهنمایی کنید برای خوندن امتحانای نهایی؟ (در مورد نحوه خوندن، مقداروقت لازم برای خوندن ، نحوه تصحیح اوراق، سختگیری مصحح ها و ...)
(ترجیحا برای درسای فیزیک و زیست... چون زیست پیش خیلی خوب نخوندم و فیزیک هم از روش های کوتاه برای حل سوالا استفاده میکنم...)

*ضمنا ما امتحان معرفی هم داریم برای درسای نهایی...*

----------

